# الكيميـــــــــــــاء التحليلـــــــــــــــــــــــة Analytical Chemistry



## المهندس علي ماجد (7 مارس 2008)

الكيمياء التحليلية هي فرع من علم الكيمياء يهتم بالتقدير الكمي والنوعي للعناصر او المركبات المكونة للماده المراد تحليلها. وينقسم هذا الفرع إلى عدة طرق واساليب يمكن استخدامها ولكل منها استخداماته وأهميته منها: التحليل الحجمي والتحليل الوزني والتحليل الحراري والتحليل النوعي والتحليل الطيفي والتحليل الآلي والتحليل الكهربائي. ويمكن لبعض هذه الطرق أن تكتشف وجود المركبات او العناضر وبحساسية عاليه قد تصل إلى تركيز جزء من مليون مليار جرام باللتر.
الكيمياء التحليلية هي فرع من علم الكيمياء يهتم بالتقدير الكمي والنوعي للعناصر او المركبات المكونة للماده المراد تحليلها. وينقسم هذا الفرع إلى عدة طرق واساليب يمكن استخدامها ولكل منها استخداماته وأهميته منها: التحليل الحجمي والتحليل الوزني والتحليل الحراري والتحليل النوعي والتحليل الطيفي والتحليل الآلي والتحليل الكهربائي. ويمكن لبعض هذه الطرق أن تكتشف وجود المركبات او العناضر وبحساسية عاليه قد تصل إلى تركيز جزء من مليون مليار جرام باللتر

لمزيد من المعلومات عن الكيمياء التحليليه:

أهمية الكيمياء التحليلية
2 انواع الكيمياء التحليلية
2.1 أولا: التحليل النوعي أو الوصفي
2.2 ثانيًا: التحليل الكمي
2.2.1 التحليل الوزني
2.2.2 طرق التحليل الحجمي

2.3 ثالثا: طرق التحليل الآلي
2.3.1 انبعاث الطاقة الضوئية
2.3.2 امتصاص الطاقة الضوئية
2.3.3 الطرق الكهربائية
2.3.4 التحليل الكروماتوجرافي
2.3.5 طرق مختلفة


3 أنواع الكيمياء التحليلية
3.1 أولا: التحليل النوعي أو الوصفي
3.2 ثانيًا: التحليل الكمي
3.2.1 التحليل الوزني
3.2.2 طرق التحليل الحجمي

3.3 ثالثا: طرق التحليل الآلي
3.3.1 انبعاث الطاقة الضوئية
3.3.2 امتصاص الطاقة الضوئية
3.3.3 الطرق الكهربائية
3.3.4 التحليل الكروماتوجرافي
3.3.5 طرق مختلفة


ولجميع المهتمين بالكيمياء التحليلة نقدم لهم هذة المراجع القيمة 
*Analytical Chemistry for Technicians

Vogel's Textbook of Macro and semimicro qualitative inorganic analysis*​


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (7 مارس 2008)

*تحياتي الى كافة أعضاء الملتقى مع تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية*


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (26 يونيو 2008)

بالفعل احسنتم احسن الله لكم في الدارين ان شاء الله

تابعو تميزكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## راكين (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا مهندس 
و شكرا على المراجع القيمة , الكيمياء االتحليلية من أمتع مواضيع الكيمياء .
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيما الشريف (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الغالى


----------



## عبدالعظيم رحمةالله (5 أغسطس 2008)

salam 
can you help me , i need any information about sudan crude oil properties


----------

